# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 2007 (4 Noεμβρίου,Novotel)

## Muscleboss

Μόλις γύρισα από τα πρωινά προκριματικά των αγώνων. Αρκετά καλό επίπεδο στις περισσότερες κατηγορίες, με τον Κεφαλιανό κριτή να κλέβει τη παράσταση.

Δε θα είμαι εκεί για τους τελικούς αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορώ να προβλέψω αν όχι όλα , τα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα... δε θα γράψω το όνομα του γενικού νικητή καθώς δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα, απλά θα πώ ότι τα αρχικά του είναι Α.Κ.  :01. Smile: 

 :05. Squat:  

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

> Μόλις γύρισα από τα πρωινά προκριματικά των αγώνων. Αρκετά καλό επίπεδο στις περισσότερες κατηγορίες, _με τον Κεφαλιανό κριτή να κλέβει τη παράσταση_.


Α τωρα μου λυθηκε η απορια  :01. Smile:  




> δε θα γράψω το όνομα του γενικού νικητή καθώς δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα, απλά θα πώ ότι τα αρχικά του είναι Α.Κ. 
> 
>  
> 
> ΜΒ


Το πρωτο ονομα που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι Αργυρης Κτιστακης  8)

----------


## ioannis1

αν μιλας για τον γνωστο πρωταθλητη στελιο τον λενε.  :02. Confused2:

----------


## Tuff

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Όντως πολυ καλό το επίπεδο στον αγώνα αν και πιστεύω ότι στην μεσαία κατηγορία έγινε μια μικρή αδικία.Το γενικό το πήρε ο αθλητης Κονδύλης Αντώνης απο Αθήνα νικητής της ψηλής κατηγορίας.Υπηρξε και guest posing απο τον Μ.Κεφαλιανο ο οποιός είναι πραγματικά απιστευτος!!Πριν απο λίγες μέρες είχε κερδισει στη Γαλλία το επαγελματικό της pdi.Σειρά έχει ο αγώνας της nac στη Ρόδο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Tuff,

ποια ακριβώς ήταν η αδικία κατά τη γνώμη σου;

ΜΒ

----------


## billys15

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Muscleboss
> 
> δε θα γράψω το όνομα του γενικού νικητή καθώς δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα, απλά θα πώ ότι τα αρχικά του είναι Α.Κ. 
> 
>  
> 
> ΜΒ
> 
> 
> Το πρωτο ονομα που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι Αργυρης Κτιστακης  8)


Τελικα εκανα λαθος για το ονομα..  :01. Neutral:

----------


## Tuff

> Tuff,
> 
> ποια ακριβώς ήταν η αδικία κατά τη γνώμη σου;
> 
> ΜΒ


Γεια σου Muscleboss.Απλα πιστεύω οτι ο αθλητης που βγήκε δευτερος νομίζω λέγεται Ηλίου Χρυσοβαλάντης μάλλον άξιζε την πρωτιά στην κατηγορία του καθώς ήταν αρκέτα βελτιωμένος.Επίσης πιστευώ ότι ο Κωστελέτος δεν ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα του.

----------


## ioannis1

τον κωστελετο τον εχω δει οντως σε καλυτερη φορμα,συμφωνω.εκτος και αν τον αδικει η φωτο που ειδα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Muscleboss
> 
> Tuff,
> 
> ποια ακριβώς ήταν η αδικία κατά τη γνώμη σου;
> 
> ΜΒ
> 
> 
> Γεια σου Muscleboss.Απλα πιστεύω οτι ο αθλητης που βγήκε δευτερος νομίζω λέγεται Ηλίου Χρυσοβαλάντης μάλλον άξιζε την πρωτιά στην κατηγορία του καθώς ήταν αρκέτα βελτιωμένος.Επίσης πιστευώ ότι ο Κωστελέτος δεν ήταν στην καλύτερη φόρμα του.


Tuff,

Πράγματι ο Χρυσοβαλάντης ήταν φοβερά βελτιωμένος, στην καλύτερη φόρμα του, ενώ αντίθετα ο κωστελέτος στην χειρότερη των τελευταίων 4-5 χρόνων νομίζω.

Άνετα θα μπορούσε το αποτέλεσμα να ήτνα διαφορετικό και να μη μιλούσε κανείς, αλλά έτσι ειναι οι αγώνες ... μερικές φορές μετράνε και άλλα πράγματα στη επιλογή του νικητή...

Πάντως εμένα δε μου άρεσε που ο Χρυσοβαλάντης μετά απο χρόνια συμμετοχής στην ψηλή κατηγορία ξαφνικά "κόντηνε"! και επαιξε μεσαία.... γιατί άραγε;  8)

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

στην ελλαδα ολα γινονται.χεχε.  :02. Wink:

----------


## Tuff

Εχεις δικιο σε αυτό που λες δεν το είχα προσέξει!Μάλλον πίστευε οτί θα το πάρει πάντως γιατί τον είδα αρκετα τσαντισμένο όταν ανακοίνωσαν τα αποτέλεσματα...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μερικες φωτό από την ψηλή κατηγορία,νικητης ο Αντώνης Κονδύλης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία κατηγορία με νικητή τον Κωστελέτο Γιώργο .*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest poser ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητης στο γενικό και Mr Oδύσσεια 2007, ο Αντώνης Κονδύλης!!*

----------


## sAVAZz

μηπως υπαρχουν τπτ αλλεσ φωτογραφιες απο τον αγωνα αυτον???εχει παι3ει ενας γνωστος μ και ψαχνει να βρει μπας και....

----------

